# Looking for a new steam iron



## Yamly (Apr 9, 2019)

I have been looking for a new steam iron. I was wondering what brands everyone thinks is best. I understand that Rowenta is good brand. Tell me what you use


----------



## Tove (Apr 9, 2019)

Yamly said:


> I have been looking for a new steam iron. I was wondering what brands everyone thinks is best. I understand that Rowenta is good brand. Tell me what you use



If you are looking for the best steam iron for your needs then you should take factors into account that will help you to pick the best steam iron - wattage, steam vents, cord design, size and weight, steam output, water tank, soleplate, auto off, self-cleaning. In order to make the process easier, visit this website ironsexpert.net


----------



## Yamly (Apr 10, 2019)

Many thanks!


----------

